# Purebred DDR GSD at Parkersburg, WV Shelter



## kauffmds

Hi everyone,

After my Heidi passed in September, I started looking for another GSD. I've adopted 2 rescue GSD's, including Heidi. I checked frequently with our local shelter, since Heidi came from there. I found Thor and his brother Zeus listed for adoption.

We have the capacity to take care of two GSD's, so we did the paperwork and were approved to adopt both dogs. Unfortunately, they became very aggressive towards each other and the shelter behaviorist decided that they needed to go to separate homes. I was heartbroken. 

We adopted Thor because he'd already started attaching to us. Zeus, while friendly, was content to go his own direction. Zeus is a great dog!

Zeus is a 100% DDR GSD. He's 6 years old and is extraordinarily well trained like thor. He speaks German and English. However, he was diagnosed with diabetes in August. The shelter is diligently trying to get his blood sugar under control, but this is difficult with the stress off being in a shelter and losing his mommy. 

Zeus, along with Thor, were brought to the shelter by a relative after their owner died. I found someone who knew the dogs and their owner. Her last thoughts were of her beloved Thor and Zeus, and what would happen to them once she died. 

She spent more than $7500 on the dogs, between buying them and having them trained. There is a possibility that they are schutzhund trained.

They allowed us to adopt Thor for $60, which included neutering, microchip, shots, a vet visit within 30 days of adoption. They included a good supply of Rimadyl for his arthritic hip. They were going to include a couple of vials of insulin for Zeus. 

I'm sure that given the situation, the shelter would give the same consideration to Zeus. Please, if you are able to, or you know someone who would be able to adopt, or provide foster care for Zeus, call the Parkersburg, West Virginia Humane Society. Here is the link to the Humane Society and the photo of Zeus that I downloaded.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33557948


----------



## Jax08

Does anyone know who the breeder was?


----------



## newlie

What a beautiful boy! Bump for Zeus.


----------



## kauffmds

Jax08 said:


> Does anyone know who the breeder was?


I don't know if the vet tech would have this information, but I'm going to talk with her again. The tech owns 4 DDR GSD's (that's a lot of doggie flesh!). Maybe they belonged to a club? I'll update the thread if I find out more about them. 

I can tell you that Zeus and Thor were extremely well cared for and loved. Time and energy were invested in them. Fortunately our local humane society is staffed by the most loving people I've ever met in an animal shelter. They're trying very hard to take care of Zeus, and to give him love and attention. But with more than 40 dogs and lord knows how many cats, they're spread thin.


----------



## Jax08

Well if they know the dogs are DDR then they must know the breeding behind them unless they are just guessing. You can't tell a "DDR" breeding from any other just by looking at them. You can guess but still not accurate. 

If they belonged to a club then someone there probably knows who the breeder is. I would start with finding that info and contacting the breeder to let them know one of their dogs is in danger.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Ask the vet tech if they are able to give you the deceased owner's full name, and explain why: You can do a Google search for:

"John Smith" and "German Shepherd" 

or "John Smith" and "IPO" or "Schutzhund", etc. 

Try different combinations, it only takes a few moments.

If the person did compete, you'll probably find trial results, pictures, old club premiums/results, etc. via a web search. More often than not, those will name the breeder, or at least give you more information.

Similarly, if you have, or can find, enough information to make an educated guess of the dog's registered name (ex: "Zeus vom Somewhere"), try Google-searching the registered name, with quotations. This may also yield results or more links that will help you reach the breeder or someone else who may know the dog.


----------



## kauffmds

WIBackpacker said:


> Ask the vet tech if they are able to give you the deceased owner's full name, and explain why: You can do a Google search for:
> 
> "John Smith" and "German Shepherd"
> 
> or "John Smith" and "IPO" or "Schutzhund", etc.
> 
> Try different combinations, it only takes a few moments.
> 
> If the person did compete, you'll probably find trial results, pictures, old club premiums/results, etc. via a web search. More often than not, those will name the breeder, or at least give you more information.
> 
> Similarly, if you have, or can find, enough information to make an educated guess of the dog's registered name (ex: "Zeus vom Somewhere"), try Google-searching the registered name, with quotations. This may also yield results or more links that will help you reach the breeder or someone else who may know the dog.


I've tried googling their names, but needless to say, I've not found anything except the Humane Society ad. I've been compiling names of WV GSD breeders. It's a very good idea about matching their names to the registered names that the breeders use. I have to make an appointment for Thor to be Vet checked again by this particular vet, so I'll talk with the tech again. I just received a certificate of sterility and vaccination certificate from the Vet in today's mail. They list the date that Thor and Zeus were surrendered to the Humane Society; I might be able to search obituaries for that time period to find the owner's name.


----------



## Lobo dog

Awe what a handsome boy! I am going to attach his photo so if someone looks at this thread later when the link no longer works, they can still admire Zues's good looks  Sounds like he will be a real find for whoever adopts him! Do you have a photo of his brother Thor?


----------



## WIBackpacker

kauffmds said:


> I've tried googling their names, but needless to say, I've not found anything except the Humane Society ad. I've been compiling names of WV GSD breeders. It's a very good idea about matching their names to the registered names that the breeders use. I have to make an appointment for Thor to be Vet checked again by this particular vet, so I'll talk with the tech again. I just received a certificate of sterility and vaccination certificate from the Vet in today's mail. They list the date that Thor and Zeus were surrendered to the Humane Society; I might be able to search obituaries for that time period to find the owner's name.


Hopefully you're able to pick up some info, it's incredibly kind of you to try and help this guy out. If they were Sch titled / bred by someone following the traditional german system, it's likely that "Thor" and "Zeus" aren't their registered names - typically brothers would have a registered name beginning with the same letter.... Though of course that's not a guarantee. If you find any more info, like a club or trainer name, please do share it here! Someone might have a connection (the dog world really is a small one!) and help get him out of the shelter and into a home.


----------



## NINADOG

If these dogs were being trained for schutzhund competiton or were trialed in Schutzhund they would have to have either a tattoo (generally ear) or microchipped for positive identification. They both sound like nice dogs that will make great companions...hope the one still in the shelter finds a caring home.


----------



## kauffmds

NINADOG said:


> If these dogs were being trained for schutzhund competiton or were trialed in Schutzhund they would have to have either a tattoo (generally ear) or microchipped for positive identification. They both sound like nice dogs that will make great companions...hope the one still in the shelter finds a caring home.


You're right about the microchip or tattoo. I've not looked for a tattoo yet on Thor, but I had him chipped. For some reason, I didn't think about him being chipped previously. If the prior owner has the amount invested in Thor and Zeus as stated by the tech, than it stands to reason that they were both chipped. Now I'm wondering which chip is being picked up by the scanner. I'll get over there Pronto to get more info.


----------



## onyx'girl

kauffmds said:


> You're right about the microchip or tattoo. I've not looked for a tattoo yet on Thor, but I had him chipped. For some reason, I didn't think about him being chipped previously. If the prior owner has the amount invested in Thor and Zeus as stated by the tech, than it stands to reason that they were both chipped. Now I'm wondering which chip is being picked up by the scanner. I'll get over there Pronto to get more info.


I would run a magnet over his body, sometimes chips can 'hibernate' and a magnet will wake them up. DO that before you scan, and when you do scan, make sure to run it along the body, front legs/chest area in case it has migrated.


----------



## kauffmds

onyx'girl said:


> I would run a magnet over his body, sometimes chips can 'hibernate' and a magnet will wake them up. DO that before you scan, and when you do scan, make sure to run it along the body, front legs/chest area in case it has migrated.


Thanks Jane, I'll do that.


----------

